#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  An Indonesian Wedding

## kingwilly

We went off to an Indonesian wedding this evening, luckily I asked MrsKW first about the availability of alcohol....

None. Water and icetea only! 

right, dug out the hip flask filled it with whiskey. 

When we arrived we were greeted with half a dozen sign boards (I've seen this at funerals too, never just one) And they all had sponsor signs on them, upon inquiring this is from companies that wish to publicly congratulate the couple. (and get some free advertising I would think) 



The entrance way was then lined with an elaborate arch, and then all their pre-wedding photos. 



Sign in books. and a box for envelope with money. 

The guy is not looking too happy.



the back of the room had the wedding couple and family on a stage with an MC yelling into the microphone. while everyone else walked around and chatted and ate.





Here was one food cart, plenty around the room, (no pork though)



After the wedding toast, the wedding dance, the wedding cutting cake, we had the wedding photo with friends etc.

Our turn on stage....



and looking back at the (by now much depleted crowd)

----------


## ivanhoo

congratulation for you, may god bless you both

----------


## kingwilly

> congratulation for you, may god bless you both


No, no, no, no.

not my wedding!

----------


## reinvented

looks like a thai wedding, well one of the many kinds
very interesting willster

----------


## Travelmate

Where is the Bride & Groom? I don't see them in the pictures......

----------


## kingwilly

> looks like a thai wedding, well one of the many kinds very interesting willster


I thought so too, and similar to Thai they do not party late - I for hours  only.




> Where is the Bride & Groom? I don't see them in the pictures......


4th and 2nd last pic

 no pic but a camera crew  & lights followed them everywhere

----------


## Travelmate

> 4th and 2nd last pic no pic but a camera crew & lights followed them everywhere


But you can hardly see them. Should get in real close and take proper clear photos.

----------


## kingwilly

> But you can hardly see them. Should get in real close and take proper clear photos.


 
I have some of them also, the idea was not to show their faces on TD.

----------


## momo8

How much money is it customary to give at a wedding in Indonesia? In China it depends on how close you are to the couple last wedding I went to I gave 800 rmb.

----------


## kingwilly

> How much money is it customary to give at a wedding in Indonesia?


Good question, I'm not sure. we gave 200,000 Rupiah in (100O ~baht)  but these were work colleagues of Mrs KW

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by reinvented
> 
> looks like a thai wedding, well one of the many kinds very interesting willster
> 
> 
> I thought so too, and similar to Thai they do not party late - I for hours  only.


yes, very much reminded me of my wedding (and that a picture trhead is overdue) with the only difference that there was alcohol available though the guests did not drink much.

----------


## kingwilly

I forgot to mention, 

they had a door prize!  :Yikes: 

a new IPOD phone to whose number was picked ....


can anyone spell tacky?

----------


## Fabian

KW, it is not called "IPOD phone".

----------


## kingwilly

> KW, it is not called "IPOD phone".


it was on Saturday night. 

but you right, Iphone it was. tacky it was also IMO. apparently a few weddings do this sort of thing now, but still not the norm.

----------


## nedwalk

no booze!! at a wedding!! no wonder everyone pissed off early,

----------


## smeden

> We went off to an Indonesian wedding this evening, luckily I asked MrsKW first about the availability of alcohol....
> 
> None. Water and icetea only! 
> 
> right, dug out the hip flask filled it with whiskey. 
> 
> When we arrived we were greeted with half a dozen sign boards (I've seen this at funerals too, never just one) And they all had sponsor signs on them, upon inquiring this is from companies that wish to publicly congratulate the couple. (and get some free advertising I would think) 
> 
> 
> ...


maybee msskw try to tell u that u can have fun whith outh alcohol       :tieme: maybe u can learn somthing     :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> tell u that u can have fun whith outh alcohol



erm, yep.

ok i will.

I used to love bluelight police discos when i was twelve too.

----------


## momo8

^ hahaha me too. You did take a hipflask to the wedding, where did you hide it?

----------


## kingwilly

> You did take a hipflask to the wedding, where did you hide it?


Jacket pocket.

remember it was a hipflask, not an entire bottle.

----------


## jandajoy

> remember it was a hipflask, not an entire bottle.


Get a bigger hip flask, mate.   :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

and stash the bottle outside  :Smile:

----------


## mr Fred

KW went to a posh wedding. They vary a lot.
The poorest I've been to was village jobby. The groom, Agus, was shitting himself.
I thought he was going to faint a couple of times. The bride, Nia with the nice tits in another thread, was looking sexy as it gets.



An Australian bloke married a lass from the town just down the road from my old place. They did it a bit better.



Westerners should avoid using traditional Javanese kit. It just fails and a bastard like me may well put it on a gay dating site.

----------


## Cenovis

The Australian Guy looks like he has to go for a piss or he is Gay, or both.

----------


## mr Fred

> The Australian Guy looks like he has to go for a piss or he is Gay, or both.


Ner, just hiding a stiffy. You should have seen the state of the lass stood next to me.

----------


## kingwilly

Totally agree about westerners wearing javanese kit, looks wrong.

Erm, you gonna show us a pic of said young lass, or leave us hanging like a Nawty thread?

----------


## mr Fred

Hanging like a tampon string from the appropriate hole I'm afraid.
I don't have a photo of the said strumpet.

----------


## kingwilly

> I don't have a photo of the said strumpet.


selfish git.

As an aside, you mentioned that this particular wedding I went to was a posh one. Fella told me that it costed approx 60 Million all up, (about $6000 USD). Which I thought was pretty reasonable, another mate of mine had a more Jakarta style hotel wedding, at Hotel Borobodur, which was ok, but nothing particularly special. About 100 odd guests or so. He said he ended up forking out 350 Million (approx $35,000 USD)

 :Yikes: 

And I certainly would not have called it posh, though his mates and brothers did all give him a Maori Haka at one stage of the night. (Hence MrsKW's misplaced and entirely unwarranted love affair with the All Blacks Rugby team)

----------


## mr Fred

How much?

That is seriously post. In the cheap village wedding we were talking around 6 million.
Better ones in the town with tent and so one, we are looking at 10 to 12 million.

----------


## kingwilly

MrsKW's cousin got married last weekend in Surabaya, I was shocked to hear that they had 3600 guests, and they are just comfortably middle class

----------


## mr Fred

Being a tart arsed Yorkshire fellow, I did in on the cheap.
We got married in KL where there were no family so we just had the two witnesses and that was that. Quick trip to a restaurant and finished.
Including the lot, I think I spent about 200 quid tops.

----------


## kingwilly

> Being a tart arsed Yorkshire fellow, I did in on the cheap. We got married in KL where there were no family so we just had the two witnesses and that was that. Quick trip to a restaurant and finished. Including the lot, I think I spent about 200 quid tops.


sigh.

I did a registry wedding in Australia for similar ease, convenience and budget. but then decided that another 2 weddings in Indo would be a good idea.....

 :Doh:

----------


## mr Fred

I skipped the Indonesian side and saved a fortune.
I'm a really good Yorkshireman.

----------


## kingwilly

thread views 1002

 :goldcup:

----------


## mr Fred

> thread views 1002


In only 33 posts. Classy.

----------


## ikebukuro13

well..... in indonesia anyway, there's a lot of type of wedding... as we know, many of races in indonesian culture..

so it depends, what kind of indonesian wedding?
Javanese wedding different from Sundanese Wedding, Batak wedding, Makassar Wedding, Indonesian Chinese Wedding, Betawi wedding.... too manyyyy...

so when you say indonesian wedding, it hasn't describe it all yet..

well, i work as a wedding photographer in indonesia, till now still learn about all indonesian wedding... every wedding has unique ways

----------


## jizzybloke

> i work as a wedding photographer in indonesia


Put up some pictures of them!?

----------


## GRUMPY

> and looking back at the (by now much depleted crowd)


SMP! ;-)

----------

